# Mareile Höppner wechselt exklusiv zu RTL



## jens4975 (11 Aug. 2022)

Quelle: dwdl.de

Bitte hier klicken


----------



## Brian (11 Aug. 2022)

Find ich persönlich sehr schade weil mir das Programm von RTL ausser dem Sport kaum zusagt,und Mareile hatte bei Brisant in der ARD einen tollen Job gemacht,denke mal hier geht es wie fast immer ums liebe Geld...​


----------



## Makak (11 Aug. 2022)

Oh, wie hoch ist die Ablösesumme? 😁


----------



## buck danny (11 Aug. 2022)

😵‍💫🥴 RTL na wenn sie meint das es dort besser ist.


----------



## unsernandi (11 Aug. 2022)

Ein herber Verlust für Brisant und den MDR. Gibt's dann auch keine Silvester Knaller mehr von ihr???


----------



## Crownmaster (11 Aug. 2022)

Naja in Sachen Outfits war das schon lange RTL...


----------



## Pielche (11 Aug. 2022)




----------



## shorty70 (11 Aug. 2022)

Schade, das tut nicht Not.


----------



## deimudder (11 Aug. 2022)

Bei Brisant hat sie schon lange nicht mehr geliefert, daher ist die Rotation eigentlich nicht schlecht. 
Zu Silvester würde ich sie vermissen, das war ihr Highlight! 
Wirkt so als würde RTL gerade wie der FC Bayern alles aufkaufen. Eigene Talente haben sie ja nicht hervorgebracht. Bin gespannt, wer bei Brisant folgen wird..


----------



## shorty70 (11 Aug. 2022)

Zitiere mal TV-Digital:
"Fest steht bereits auch, wer das neue „Brisant“-Gesicht im Ersten werden soll. Ab dem 1. Dezember moderiert Marwa Eldessouky das Magazin im ARD-Nachmittagsprogramm."


----------



## ferdibier58 (11 Aug. 2022)

Die Fleischhauer hat dort seeeehr nachgelassen und ist jetzt geschwängert 😉😮


----------



## tke (11 Aug. 2022)

unsernandi schrieb:


> Gibt's dann auch keine Silvester Knaller mehr von ihr???





> Bei RTL, wo sie künftig exklusiv unter Vertrag stehen wird ....


Scheint mit ihr nur noch "RTL-Knaller" zu geben.


----------



## Buster (11 Aug. 2022)

,,,möchte wohl was neues probieren,warum nicht ....

@ MDR ,Silvester wirds sie ja wohl weiter machen,ist ja schließlich ein fester Termin


----------



## jens4975 (11 Aug. 2022)

Wenn sie künftig EXKLUSIV bei RTL ist wird sie wohl Silvester jetzt andere Dinge tun


----------



## Tibon (11 Aug. 2022)

https://www.mdr.de/brisant/marwa-eldessouky-100.html
Das ist übrigens ihre Nachfolgerin.


----------



## Chrissy001 (11 Aug. 2022)

unsernandi schrieb:


> Ein herber Verlust für Brisant und den MDR. Gibt's dann auch keine Silvester Knaller mehr von ihr???


Schade drum.  Back to the roots.


----------



## grabbe63 (11 Aug. 2022)

Ausgerechnet dieses beschissene RTL, wo die meisten nichts aufnehmen können.


----------



## deimudder (11 Aug. 2022)

jens4975 schrieb:


> Wenn sie künftig EXKLUSIV bei RTL ist wird sie wohl Silvester jetzt andere Dinge tun


Das Ding wird schon im Herbst aufgezeichnet


----------



## deimudder (11 Aug. 2022)

shorty70 schrieb:


> Zitiere mal TV-Digital:
> "Fest steht bereits auch, wer das neue „Brisant“-Gesicht im Ersten werden soll. Ab dem 1. Dezember moderiert Marwa Eldessouky das Magazin im ARD-Nachmittagsprogramm."


Ziemlicher Rückschritt, aber was erwartet Mann heutzutage


----------



## Death Row (12 Aug. 2022)

Das kann ja nur am Geld liegen, qualitativ ist das ein Rückschritt für sie. Okay "Brisant" war jetzt auch kein Kandidat für den Grimme-Preis


----------



## Big*Ben (12 Aug. 2022)

shorty70 schrieb:


> Zitiere mal TV-Digital:
> "Fest steht bereits auch, wer das neue „Brisant“-Gesicht im Ersten werden soll. Ab dem 1. Dezember moderiert Marwa Eldessouky das Magazin im ARD-Nachmittagsprogramm."


Wer kennt sie nicht 🤔


----------



## deimudder (12 Aug. 2022)

Big*Ben schrieb:


> Wer kennt sie nicht 🤔


Outfit Technisch scheint sie ziemlich langweilig unterwegs zu sein.. Dann bleibt ja zumindest alles beim Alten..


----------



## didi33 (12 Aug. 2022)

Death Row schrieb:


> Das kann ja nur am Geld liegen, qualitativ ist das ein Rückschritt für sie. Okay "Brisant" war jetzt auch kein Kandidat für den Grimme-Preis


Wobei man sich schon fragt ob es für sie sinnvoll ist zu einem Sender zu gehen der Quoten und Qualitätsmäßig dramatisch im Sinkflug ist. Ob sie und die anderen die in den letzten Monaten zu den Privaten gewechselt sind im Kampf gegen Netflix und Co. die Trumpfkarten sind wage ich doch sehr zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Death Row (12 Aug. 2022)

Vielleicht vertun wir uns auch einfach bei Mareile und sie will gar keine "hochwertige" Moderation machen


----------



## grafvonhattn (12 Aug. 2022)

Death Row schrieb:


> Vielleicht vertun wir uns auch einfach bei Mareile und sie will gar keine "hochwertige" Moderation machen


Wenn man sich anschaut, was sie so alles moderiert hat in ihrer Karriere, könnte man diesen Schluss ziehen


----------



## deaman (12 Aug. 2022)

RTL Bilder dazu:


 



Bild1 scheint wohl eine Probeaufname, wie das zukünftig mir ihr aussehen wird?! Schade das man ihre Rocklänge nicht erkennt.


----------



## analyst (12 Aug. 2022)

Crownmaster schrieb:


> Naja in Sachen Outfits war das schon lange RTL...


Alles ist gesagt. Danke für den Kommentar


----------



## analyst (12 Aug. 2022)

Tibon schrieb:


> https://www.mdr.de/brisant/marwa-eldessouky-100.html
> Das ist übrigens ihre Nachfolgerin.


Wen interessiert es, auch das Mädel wird in lange Säcke und Hosen gepackt werden, wie Höppner und Senjo


----------



## milfhunter (13 Aug. 2022)

Finde ich auch sehr schade. Habe sie immer sehr gerne bei Brisant gesehen und falls ich mal nicht einschalten konnte, wusste ich, dass ich hier Caps zur Sendung finden werde. Ich hoffe, die Nachfolgerin zeigt gerne, wie Mareile, auch mal viel Bein. Ansonsten auf den ersten Blick, hat mir Mareile optisch doch sehr viel mehr gefallen.


----------



## deaman (13 Aug. 2022)

Diese Sängerin schreibt das am 01.08.22, was wohl bedeutet das Mareile jetzt bald eine letzte Silvester Sendung drehen wird:

"tanja.lasch.official
Viele liebe Grüße aus Leipzig.
Wir drehen fleißig für den MDR. Das Ergebnis könnt Ihr am 31.12. um 19:40 sehen.
Macht Euch ein schönes Wochenende #schlager #leipzig #mdr #rossantony #*mareilehöppner *#happygirl #happynewyear"


----------



## pold1 (14 Aug. 2022)

Die Erde wird sich trotzdem weiter drehen und wenn sie sich dadurch _"verbessern_ kann warum auch nicht. 
ists ja zum Glück nicht jeder so wie ich, der aus Bequemlichkeit und Angst vor Veränderung ewig und unzufrieden zugleich Jahrzehnt(e) irgendwo festhängt


----------

